# Night hunting with 22



## kevin2 (Nov 19, 2010)

I recently sold my original 22 & am considering buying a nice 22 to hunt coyotes & fox at night. Will a 22 take out a coyote?

Any suggestions on a 22?

Kevin


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

There is a number of threads on this very topic and a number of different opinions as well. 
For me personally, 22 mag. was the only option and I wouldn't use anything less than that. I was using it for short distances only and preferred head shots, if you are very sure you can hit such a small target at night. Hitting the lungs meant tracking.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I could have bought any rifle that I wanted and ended up with a .22 Mag as well.


----------



## kevin2 (Nov 19, 2010)

yep, I've been reading away & the mag seems the only choice. Anyone have one of the Savage bolt mag set ups? 

Would love to hear some brand accuracy thoughts...


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I love the Savage!
The accutrigger is smooth and in most cases, you can adjust the trigger pull with a factory supplied key that comes with the rifle. Very accurate right out of the box and shoots factory ammo well.

Unfortunately it's a bolt action. Your going to be really hard pressed to actually get off a second shot when more than one target comes to the call or missed first shot. For that reason I opted for the Remington 597 in semi auto. They are the only ones making a 22Mag in semi auto that is close to being affordable.


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

I also love the Savage. I have the stainless bull barrel model with the accutrigger and it is spot on. I haven't had the chance to hit a coyote with it yet, but it is a crow decapitator. I've also taken multiple woodchucks from 60-125 yards. I'll be using my Savage 25 .204 Ruger during the day and the Savage 93SS during the night. I usually keep my heritage rough rider loaded up with 22 mag rounds just in case they come in real close.


----------



## kevin2 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thinking about the savage in a heavy barrel,

http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/93FVSS

or this one WHICH ain't my style BUT it felt really nice in hand at Cabelas the other day...

http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/93BTVS


----------



## flying wasp (Aug 22, 2006)

I have the 93 fvss and love it. have a game reaper 1pcs mount and a nikon 3x9-40 on it. Accutrigger is awsome!! Keep an eye on Dunhams for a sale. If you find one under $300....nab it!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a 93FV pre-accutrigger. It shoots most decent ammo to around an inch @ 100. I have it sighted in for 50 now for night hunting. Even that is long distance if they come right to the caller.


----------



## PDS (Jul 10, 2009)

...I have no qualms with any of the recommendations made here. I'll just add that I have a Tikka .223 with a scope that I was able to pick barely used on a really good deal. .22 mag, .204...they're all good choices...just that the .223 gives me a solid and accurate rifle for other options, even deer at closer distances.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

PDS said:


> ...I have no qualms with any of the recommendations made here. I'll just add that I have a Tikka .223 with a scope that I was able to pick barely used on a really good deal. .22 mag, .204...they're all good choices...just that the .223 gives me a solid and accurate rifle for other options, even deer at closer distances.


 
But only one of those rifles can be used AT NIGHT for Coyote. Which is where we can in.


----------



## kevin2 (Nov 19, 2010)

it is a toss up between the Marlin 22mag http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/22WinMagnum/982VS.asp

or the Savage 22 mag with the accutrigger & heavy barrel

PDS, I own a Savage 223, love it BAGGED a yote the other day with it

http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/10XP PREDATOR SNOW


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

ditto on the savage .22mag! I love mine(just have reg barrel) its a tack drivin ess oh bee out to 100yds.But gotta put my plug in for the shotgun!


----------



## kevin2 (Nov 19, 2010)

what loads do you use for the shotgun?


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

there are a lot of new loads on the market-heavyshot is good from what i hear.00 buck is deadly as is 4shot in 3 inch mags. 12 gauge works for me. As with everything the selection can be a bit overwhelming. I really get a charge out of being able to call the buggers in real close(this of course doesnt happen everyday!!!) and i like the coverage of 4s in 3 inchers. Yeah,its just a tad hard on the pelts,but so is my.223.


----------



## kevin2 (Nov 19, 2010)

well, I've got my 12 gauge & I'll get some shells for it & that will complete my 2 gun requirement for me & my son's night hunting adventure!

I've ordered the Savage 22 WMR 93 FVSS heavy barrel. Getting a Redfield Revolution to top it off.. http://www.redfield.com/riflescopes/

Thanks for all the help. I"ll post up some photos of any success we have late this month...

Kevin


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

The original question is about NIGHT TIME hunting...I've read many times that Griffindog prefers F-shot for night time hunting. He's a shotgunner as well so I'd take his advice on that.


----------



## kevin2 (Nov 19, 2010)

no buckshot allowed in Michigan SO the flite control Federal loads are out & leaves you with BB in lead or the above mentioned F shot in Steel loads. Not sure they'll kill out far enough?


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Griff handloads nickle-plated lead F's. He turned me on to them.

AWESOME!

John


----------



## flying wasp (Aug 22, 2006)

Check out a Game Reaper 1pcs mount for your new toy. Made by Dednutz.


----------

